# MTB-Verein in Köln



## mb981 (19. August 2010)

Hey,

kann mir jemand einen guten MTB-Verein in Köln oder Umgebung empfehlen?

Danke vorab.


----------



## Trekki (19. August 2010)

7hills
natürlich. Siehe 7hills.de


-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mb981 (20. August 2010)

interessant, aber gibts auch einen in köln?


----------



## Phiris (20. August 2010)

hm... was fährst du denn so und was sind deine anforderungen an einen verein?


----------



## Derix (20. August 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> 7hills
> natürlich. Siehe 7hills.de
> 
> 
> -trekki


Seit wann ist das ein eingetragener Verein?

Der MTB Rhein-Berg in Bergisch Gladbach! 
Überregional gibt es noch DIMB und den MTBvD  wobei der eine Regionalgruppe Rheinland hat wo in der Umgebung von Köln etwas passiert.


----------



## Trekki (20. August 2010)

Nö, nicht eingetragen. Dies war auch nicht die Frage. Ich habe einfach mal interpretiert, dass mb981 Leute gute sucht, mit denen er/sie fahren kann.
Die Frage hat auch die Umgebung von Köln beinhaltet. Für Königswinter ist das eventuell Grenzwertig aber ich habe mich mal als erster gemeldet. Köwi ist zu weit, dies ist ja klar gestellt. Schade, aber verständlich.

-trekki


----------



## Derix (20. August 2010)

Verein bedeutet im Allgemeinen das er eingetragen ist, ihr seid doch nur ein Team, Club oder Gemeinschaft. Klar gibt es auch nicht eingetragene Vereine.
Weil er nach einem Verein gefragt hat denke ich will er ja vielleicht auch eine Lizenz oder sowas vom BDR.


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. August 2010)

Derix schrieb:


> Verein bedeutet im Allgemeinen das er eingetragen ist, ihr seid doch nur ein Team, Club oder Gemeinschaft. Klar gibt es auch nicht eingetragene Vereine.
> Weil er nach einem Verein gefragt hat denke ich will er ja vielleicht auch eine Lizenz oder sowas vom BDR.



wo ist die Goldwaage?


----------



## ultra2 (20. August 2010)

Derix schrieb:


> Verein bedeutet im Allgemeinen das er eingetragen ist, ihr seid doch nur ein Team, Club oder Gemeinschaft. Klar gibt es auch nicht eingetragene Vereine.
> Weil er nach einem Verein gefragt hat denke ich will er ja vielleicht auch eine Lizenz oder sowas vom BDR.



Mir scheint, du bist der neue Account von Redking oder juchhu.


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. August 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Mir scheint, du bist der neue Account von Redking oder juchhu.



da könntest du Recht haben.


----------



## Blut Svente (20. August 2010)

Die Frage war klar und unmissverständlich gestellt. Einzige richtige Antwort ist MTB Rkein-Berg.

 Meine Signatur müsst ihr nicht so ernst nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thorsten (6. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen!
Um das Thema nochmal aufleben zu lassen: Ich suche auch schon seit einer Ewigkeit nach einem Bike Verein im Bereich Köln Innenstadt / West, Hürth, Frechen etc.. Leider gibt es ja tatsächlich NICHTS

MTBRB ist sicher eine gute Adresse, jedoch auch recht weit weg...

Vielleicht finden sich ja hier noch Interessenten, die etwas auf die Beine stellen wollen?


Viele Grüße
Thorsten


----------



## H-P (7. Januar 2013)

Hallo Thorsten, schau mal hier... 

http://www.radsport-quadrath.de/Website/Willkommen.html

...die haben auch eine MTB Abteilung.


----------



## SE Racing (7. Januar 2013)

Thorsten schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Um das Thema nochmal aufleben zu lassen: Ich suche auch schon seit einer Ewigkeit nach einem Bike Verein im Bereich Köln Innenstadt / West, Hürth, Frechen etc.. Leider gibt es ja tatsächlich NICHTS
> 
> MTBRB ist sicher eine gute Adresse, jedoch auch recht weit weg...
> ...



Hallo Thorsten
bei uns sind auch einige aktive MTBler unterwegs:

http://dasimmerdabei.net/

Bevorzugtes Revier z.Z (da Winter): Glessener Höhe und Ville.

Gruß
SE


----------



## sun909 (7. Januar 2013)

Thorsten schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Um das Thema nochmal aufleben zu lassen: Ich suche auch schon seit einer Ewigkeit nach einem Bike Verein im Bereich Köln Innenstadt / West, Hürth, Frechen etc.. Leider gibt es ja tatsächlich NICHTS
> 
> MTBRB ist sicher eine gute Adresse, jedoch auch recht weit weg...
> ...



Hi Thorsten,
warum muß es ein Verein sein?

Wg. Versicherung oder Zusatzleistungen?

Dann schau dir mal die DIMB an klick

Ansonsten ist man hier im Forum eigentlich auf allen ausgeschriebenen Touren (K/BN/SU) willkommen. Ggf. einfach mal hier die "aktiven" Threads verfolgen und dort anfragen. Rund um Köln gibt es im Bergischen, an der Ahr oder im 7G doch einige nette Strecken 

grüße aus der Südstadt
sun909


----------



## Thorsten (8. Januar 2013)

Ich denke aus dem Grund an einen Verein, da ich seit einigen Jahren Pause wieder vermehrt Rennen fahren möchte. Daher habe ich insbesondere Interesse an einer gemeinsamen Teilnahme. Zusammen machts einfach mehr Spass 

Zum anderen bin ich auch an gemeinsamen Events Ineressiert, wie Mehrtagestouren, Lago-Trips etc.

Daher ist es eher nicht so wichtig für mich, dass der Verein oder das Team als e.V. eingetragen ist. 7Hills schaut z. B. auch top aus. Leider ist auch das etwas weit von mir aus


----------



## Daniel_Treblov (5. April 2018)

Hallo, ich suche einen Fahrrad Verein in Köln Porz, oder in der Umgebung... 
Kein Bock alleine zu fahren)))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

